# doe units still available?



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone have any information on doe gun license that may still be available in any units? Cant find anything on the GnF site. Would like to possibly pick up one more doe tag.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... bility.htm


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Buckseye


----------

